# The I'm Addicted To Richard Strauss Thread



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

The I'm Addicted To Richard Strauss Thread​







This thread is for all of you who love Richard Strauss' music. If you don't like his music, then please state why.

I regard Richard Strauss as one of the finest composers of all-time. His music has inspired many and will continue to do so. His symphonic poems and concerti are simply outstanding. Also his orchestration is just unbelievable.

If you enjoy his music, then this is the place to come.

My R. Strauss collection (so far):

- Orchestral Works (9-CD set)
Orch: Dresden Staatskapelle
Cond: Rudolf Kempe
Label: EMI

- Symphonia Domestica (Hybrid SACD)
Orch: Chicago Symphony
Cond: F. Reiner
Label: RCA

- Don Quixote; Eulenspiegel: Merry Pranks (Karajan Gold Edition-Very Rare)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- Zarathustra; Don Juan; 4 Last Songs, etc. (2-CD set)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

- Metamorphosen/Tod und Verklarung (Metamorphoses/Death and Transfiguration)
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

-The Essential Richard Strauss (4-CD set)
Orch: Vienna Philharmonic
Cond: Andre Previn
Label: Telarc

-Sinfonia Domestica; Death and Transfiguration
Orch: Bavarian Radio Symphony
Cond: Lorin Maazel
Label: RCA

-Orchestral Works (7-CD set)
Orch: Zurich Tonhalle Orch.
Cond; David Zinman
Label; Arte Nova

-Ein Heldenleben; Wagner: Siegfried Idyll
Orch: Berlin Philharmonic
Cond: Herbert von Karajan
Label: DG

-Symphonic Poems, Vol. 1 (2-CD set)
Orch: Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

-Symphonic Poems, Vol. 2 (2-CD set)
Orch: Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos

-Symphonic Poems, Vol. 3
Orch: Scottish National Orch.
Cond: Neeme Jarvi
Label: Chandos


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of the Romantic era, but Strauss is one of my favorite composers. For me, his genius was in his masterful combination of long melodies (which give his music an emotional appeal) and short motifs (which give his music intellectual depth). As far as the orchestral works go, Ein Heldenleben and the Four Last Songs are my favorites.

But I think it's impossible, MI, to appreciate Strauss without his operas. They far surpass the orchestral works both in their use of instrumental and vocal color and their metamorphosis of motifs. So I hope you give at least a couple of his operas a listen- Salomé and Ariadne Auf Naxos are my favorites.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> I'm not a big fan of the Romantic era, but Strauss is one of my favorite composers. For me, his genius was in his masterful combination of long melodies (which give his music an emotional appeal) and short motifs (which give his music intellectual depth). As far as the orchestral works go, Ein Heldenleben and the Four Last Songs are my favorites.
> 
> But I think it's impossible, MI, to appreciate Strauss without his operas. They far surpass the orchestral works both in their use of instrumental and vocal color and their metamorphosis of motifs. So I hope you give at least a couple of his operas a listen- Salomé and Ariadne Auf Naxos are my favorites.


Yes, I agree Buddha. Strauss' music is fantastic and it's totally unique too. Nobody sounds like Strauss. I was actually listening to "Don Juan" today and just blown away by it. It's almost like I'm finally hearing everything that's beautiful about his music at last. I was a big fan of Strauss the moment I heard his "Oboe Concerto," which for me, is one of the finest concertos composed for the oboe in the repertoire. But I haven't been disappointed in any piece I've heard by Strauss and I've most of them with the exception of the operas and chamber works.

I wish I could get into opera, but I'm not an opera fan at all. I do enjoy choral works with orchestral accompaniment, but that's about as far as I go with the human voice in terms of classical music.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> Yes, I agree Buddha. Strauss' music is fantastic and it's totally unique too. Nobody sounds like Strauss. I was actually listening to "Don Juan" today and just blown away by it. It's almost like I'm finally hearing everything that's beautiful about his music at last. I was a big fan of Strauss the moment I heard his "Oboe Concerto," which for me, is one of the finest concertos composed for the oboe in the repertoire. But I haven't been disappointed in any piece I've heard by Strauss and I've most of them with the exception of the operas and chamber works.
> 
> I wish I could get into opera, but I'm not an opera fan at all. I do enjoy choral works with orchestral accompaniment, but that's about as far as I go with the human voice in terms of classical music.


The Oboe Concerto is very good. I like Cimarosa's and Hummel's more, but Strauss' is one of the best Romantic ones I've heard. And, MI, you might want to find a disc of orchestral excerpts from Strauss' operas- the "Dance of the Seven Veils" from Salomé and the waltzes from Der Rosenkavalier are the most famous- they're as good as many of the tone poems.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

BuddhaBandit said:


> The Oboe Concerto is very good. I like Cimarosa's and Hummel's more, but Strauss' is one of the best Romantic ones I've heard. And, MI, you might want to find a disc of orchestral excerpts from Strauss' operas- the "Dance of the Seven Veils" from Salomé and the waltzes from Der Rosenkavalier are the most famous- they're as good as many of the tone poems.


Malcolm Arnold, Vaughan Williams, and Alwyn also wrote outstanding Oboe Concertos.

Anyway, getting back to Strauss, I'm just not keen on operas, so I'll just stick with his orchestral works. I'm not particularly impressed with much of the music found in operas, except the overtures, which, depending on the composer, are quite good like Wagner, for example.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> My R. Strauss collection (so far):


A reasonably attractive Richard Strauss collection, on your part.

Here's mine:

Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks: Frederick Stock, *Chicago Symphony Orchestra*.

Death & Transfiguation: Désiré Defauw, *Chicago Symphony Orchestra*.

Ein Heldenleben, Don Juan: Fritz Reiner, *Chicago Symphony Orchestra*.

Also Sprach Zarathustra, Le Bourgeois Gentilhomme Suite, Der Rosenkavalier Waltzes: Fritz Reiner, 
*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*.

Don Quixote, Burleske: Fritz Reiner, *Chicago Symphony Orchestra*.

Till Eulenspiegel's Merry Pranks, Ein Heldenleben: Daniel Barenboim, *Chicago Symphony Orchestra*.

(Chicago Symphony Orchestra! w00t!!)

However, to this I must add-

Excerpts from _Death & Transfiguration_: Willem Mengelberg, _New York Philharmonic_

Dance of the Seven Veils: Arturo Toscanini, _New York Philharmonic_

Sinfonia Domestica: Bruno Walter, _New York Philharmonic_

Sie woll'n mich heiraten... Un du wirst mein Geliebter sein" from _Arabella_: Rothenberger/Fischer-Dieskau, Daniel Barenboim- Philadelphia Orchestra.

Metamorphosen: Esa-Pekka Salonen, NEW STOCKHOLM CHAMBER ORCHESTRA.

Der Rosenkavalier (complete): Bernard Haitink, *Dresden Staatskapelle*.

Pssst: I also have study-scores for 'Don Juan' 'Death & Transfiguration' 'Don Quixote' 
'Till Eulenspiegel' 'Also Sprach Zarathustra' and 'Ein Heldenleben.'


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> A reasonably attractive Richard Strauss collection, on your part.
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> ...


For me, Karajan, Kempe, and Jarvi really do the trick. I'll seriously doubt I'll find anyone to top these conductors.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I've never particularly liked R. Strauss... he has great melodies, great orchestration, etc., but I've never come away from listening to anything of his feeling moved in any way. I'll have to look into the operas...



Mirror Image said:


> For me, Karajan, Kempe, and Jarvi really do the trick. I'll seriously doubt I'll find anyone to top these conductors.


Fritz Reiner is virtually the only conductor who makes me actually like Strauss' orchestral works to any degree... his recordings of Strauss are virtually definitive.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I've never particularly liked R. Strauss... he has great melodies, great orchestration, etc., but I've never come away from listening to anything of his feeling moved in any way. I'll have to look into the operas...
> 
> Fritz Reiner is virtually the only conductor who makes me actually like Strauss' orchestral works to any degree... his recordings of Strauss are virtually definitive.


To each their own. Reiner did a decent job with Strauss. He's not my favorite Strauss conductor. Reiner's Bartok, on the hand, is whole different ballgame.

Anyway, I love Strauss' music and the more I listen to him, the more I enjoy him. I think "Don Juan" and "Eine Alpensinfonie" are two of the greatest symphonic poems ever composed.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> To each their own. Reiner did a decent job with Strauss. He's not my favorite Strauss conductor. Reiner's Bartok, on the hand, is whole different ballgame.
> 
> Anyway, I love Strauss' music and the more I listen to him, the more I enjoy him. I think "Don Juan" and "Eine Alpensinfonie" are two of the greatest symphonic poems ever composed.


I haven't heard "Eine Alpensinfonie," but Don Juan I certainly have, and it is a very impressive piece. Not moving in the least, but at its best it's remarkably impactful - my reference for this of course being Reiner/CSO.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

World Violist said:


> I haven't heard "Eine Alpensinfonie," but Don Juan I certainly have, and it is a very impressive piece. Not moving in the least, but at its best it's remarkably impactful - my reference for this of course being Reiner/CSO.


You mean not moving TO YOU. I'm very moved by the piece. I find it emotionally and intellectually satsifying.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> You mean not moving TO YOU. I'm very moved by the piece. I find it emotionally and intellectually satsifying.


Yes, that is what I meant, I'm sorry for not making that distinction.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree with Mirror Image on the Karajan. I have the disk that has Death and Transfiguration, and also the one that has Eine Alpensinfonie, and they are both fantastic as far as I'm concerned. (Especially the first one.)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

Mirror Image said:


> You mean not moving TO YOU.


Two can play that game...


Mirror Image said:


> I'll (sic) seriously doubt I'll find anyone to top these conductors.


You mean you'll not find anyone to top these conductors, *FROM YOUR PERSPECTIVE*.

So... rather than go down that road, what say we recognize that subjective statements entered into the record by posters are _all_ made from that particular poster's standpoint, and leave it at that?!

Now, on to one of my two favorite posters from Arkansas, _haydnguy_!
Actually, I only KNOW two posters from Arkansas- but no matter, I'm very grateful both of you spend time here!



haydnguy said:


> I have (Karajan's) disk that has Death and Transfiguration, and also the one that has Eine Alpensinfonie, and they are both fantastic as far as I'm concerned.


One of my early, Days of Vinyl collection memories was a Karajan _Don Juan_. I think that Tchaikovsky's _Romeo and Juliet_ was on the other side of the LP. It was a positive memory.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Anyway, I was listening to Strauss' "Macbeth" last night and this is a great piece as well. I'm getting read to listen to "Aus Italien," which is another great piece of music.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I think it's impossible, MI, to appreciate Strauss without his operas. They far surpass the orchestral works both in their use of instrumental and vocal color and their metamorphosis of motifs. So I hope you give at least a couple of his operas a listen- Salomé and Ariadne Auf Naxos are my favorites.

I personally find Strauss to be the greatest composer of the 20th century. Only Shostakovitch comes close for me (and certainly not Stravinsky whose oeuvre of major works I feel is too small... but that may be my bias). I agree that the operas and other vocal music (especially the _Last Four Songs_) are essential. The operas are what pushes Strauss into the top rank of major composers... not that his orchestral music, lieder, and other works are minor... but rather there is not the scale of major works to his oeuvre without the operas. Opera is almost as central to Strauss as it is to Wagner or Verdi. The operas are also among his most daring and audacious works: _Elektra, Salome, Der Rosenkavalier, Die Frau Ohne Schatten, Ariadne auf Naxos, Dapne_, etc... are among the greatest operas of the century... and of all time.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

My Strauss collection:

- *Don Juan, Tod und Verklarung, Metamorphosen* _Klemperer_

- *Orchestral Works & Concertos 1* _Kempe_

- *Orchestral Works & Concertos 2* _Kempe_

- *Orchestral Works & Concertos 3* _Kempe_

- *Sinfonia Domestica* _Karajan_

- *Four Last Songs, Tod und Verklarung, Metamorphosen* _Janowitz, Karajan_

- *Also Sprach Zarathustra, Tll Eulenspiegel, Don Juan* _Karajan_

- *Ein Heldenleben* _Karajan_

- *Don Quixote, Horn Concerto No.2* _Fournier, Hauptmann, Karajan_

- *Eine Alpensinfonie* _Karajan_

- *Rosenkavalier Suite, Intermezzo Four Symphonic Interludes, etc* _Previn_

- *Violin Sonata Op.18* _Chung, Zimerman_

- *Salome* _Nilsson, Wachter, Hoffman, Solti_

- *Salome* _Studer, Rysanek, Terfel, Sinopoli_

- *Salome* _Malfitano, Terfel, Silja, Dohnanyi_ DVD

- *Elektra* _Nilsson, Resnek, Collier, Solti_

- *Elektra* _Marton, Studer, Lipovsek, Sawallisch_

- *Elektra* _Rysanek, Varnay, Ligendza, Bohm_ DVD

- *Der Rosenkavalier* _Reining, Jurinac, Gueden, Kleiber_

- *Der Rosenkavalier* _Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Edelmann, Karajan_

- *Der Rosenkavalier* _Te Kanawa, Von Otter, Hendricks, Haitink_

- *Der Rosenkavalier* _Te Kanawa, Howells, Bonney, Solti_ DVD

- *Ariadne auf Naxos* _Schwarzkopf, Seefried, Streich, Karajan_

- *Ariadne auf Naxos* _Price, Sumi Jo, Richter, Nagano_

- *Ariadne auf Naxos* _Jurinac, Grist, Hillebrecht, Bohm_ DVD

- *Die Frau Ohne Schatten* _Behrens, Domingo, Varady, Solti_

- *Die Frau Ohne Schatten* _Seiffert, Lipovsek, DeVol, Solti_ DVD

- *Arabella* _Della Casa, Gueden, London, Solti_

- *Arabella* _Te Kanawa, Grundheber, Fontana, Tate_

- *Arabella* _Te Kanawa, Brendel, McLaughlin, Thielemann_ DVD

- *Arabella* _Fleming, Larsen, Kleiter, Welser-Most_ DVD

- *Daphne* _Fleming, Youn, Larsson, Bychkov_

- *Daphne* _Anderson, Sacca, Williams, Reck_ DVD

- *Capriccio* _Schwarzkopf, Wachter, Gedda, Sawallisch_

- *Capriccio* _Te Kanawa, Heilmann, Bar, Schirmer_

- *Capriccio* _Te Kanawa, Hagegard, Troyanos, Runnicles_ DVD

- *Capriccio* _Fleming, Trost, Finlay, Schirmer_ DVD

- *Strauss Heroines* _Fleming, Bonney, Graham, Eschenbach_

- *Four Last Songs and Opera Scenes* _Lisa Della Casa, Bohm_

- *Four Last Songs & 12 Orchestral Songs* _Schwarzkopf, Szell_

- *Four Last Songs & Orchestral Songs* _Te Kanawa, Davis_

- *Four Last Songs & Six Orrchestral Songs* _Norman, Masur_

- *Four Last Songs, Songs & Arias* _Fleming, Thielemann_


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

My viola teacher (almost ironically a huge Strauss fan) is trying once more to get me to like R. Strauss, but this time from a different angle... whereas the first time he tried to get me hooked via Don Juan and Don Quixote, which didn't entirely work, he's now turning to the operas. First up: Der Rosenkavalier.

Turns out, there's a budget Rosenkavalier just rereleased on the "Sony Masters Opera House" division. Christa Ludwig, Gwyneth Jones, Lucia Popp, Walter Berry, and Placido Domingo, with Leonard Bernstein conducting the Vienna Philharmonic. I can get it for quite less than $20.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

jhar26 said:


> *Salome* _Nilsson, Wachter, Hoffman, Solti_
> *Salome* _Studer, Rysanek, Terfel, Sinopoli_
> *Salome* _Malfitano, Terfel, Silja, Dohnanyi_ DVD
> *Elektra* _Nilsson, Resnek, Collier, Solti_
> ...


O, I am NOT _worthy_ of the opera component of your Richard Strauss collection...

However, if I undergo the correct supplication rituals, perhaps you will share your recommendations for each
Richard Strauss opera recording(?) although, in the case of "Rosenkavalier," I've already made up my mind.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> My Strauss collection:
> 
> - *Don Juan, Tod und Verklarung, Metamorphosen* _Klemperer_
> 
> ...


That's a pretty decent collection, but I don't see much in the way of orchestral works. It's a lot more "well-rounded" than my collection, but that's only because of the operas, which everybody knows how I feel about opera.

Anyway, before you bought some of the Kempe recordings, you should have considered this set which collects the whole Kempe orchestral cycle and is 9 discs:










Ironically, this was my first Strauss box set and is the set that turned me into a Strauss fan.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mirror Image said:


> Anyway, before you bought some of the Kempe recordings, you should have considered this set which collects the whole Kempe orchestral cycle and is 9 discs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everything that's in your box set is on the Kempe cd's I have. They were released in the early 90's as three sets of 3 cd's each.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Chi_town/Philly said:


> O, I am NOT _worthy_ of the opera component of your Richard Strauss collection...
> 
> However, if I undergo the correct supplication rituals, perhaps you will share your recommendations for each
> Richard Strauss opera recording(?) although, in the case of "Rosenkavalier," I've already made up my mind.


For Salome I'd recommend the Sinopoli set. Solti's is legendary but Sinopoli brings out colours of that score that I haven't heard from anyone else. Studer also sounds more sensual to me than Nilsson.

For Elekra you HAVE to get that Bohm DVD. One of the best opera DVD's I have.

You already know about Rosenkavalier. 

For Ariadne I'd recommend the Karajan set. I haven't yet seen the Bohm DVD.

For Die Frau it has to be the Solti set. I don't think there's much competition for this set. The Sawallisch DVD is still on the pile of yet to see DVD's.

The two Arabella sets are about equal in quality I think. If you prefer DVD's choose the Kiri DVD. The Fleming is very well sung but suffers from one of those 'modern productions.'

I haven't yet heard/seen the Daphne's I have.

The Schwarzkopf Capriccio is wonderfully sung, but the recording is in mono and the orchestra is far too much in the background. Therefore I slightly prefer the Kiri recording.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Everything that's in your box set is on the Kempe cd's I have. They were released in the early 90's as three sets of 3 cd's each.


Oh, I see. In that case, good job.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

My Strauss collection:

- Don Juan, Tod und Verklarung, Metamorphosen Klemperer

- Orchestral Works & Concertos 1 Kempe

- Orchestral Works & Concertos 2 Kempe

- Orchestral Works & Concertos 3 Kempe

- Sinfonia Domestica Karajan

- Four Last Songs, Tod und Verklarung, Metamorphosen Janowitz, Karajan

- Also Sprach Zarathustra, Tll Eulenspiegel, Don Juan Karajan

- Ein Heldenleben Karajan

- Don Quixote, Horn Concerto No.2 Fournier, Hauptmann, Karajan

- Eine Alpensinfonie Karajan

- Rosenkavalier Suite, Intermezzo Four Symphonic Interludes, etc Previn

- Violin Sonata Op.18 Chung, Zimerman

- Salome Nilsson, Wachter, Hoffman, Solti

- Salome Studer, Rysanek, Terfel, Sinopoli

- Salome Malfitano, Terfel, Silja, Dohnanyi DVD

- Elektra Nilsson, Resnek, Collier, Solti

- Elektra Marton, Studer, Lipovsek, Sawallisch

- Elektra Rysanek, Varnay, Ligendza, Bohm DVD

- Der Rosenkavalier Reining, Jurinac, Gueden, Kleiber

- Der Rosenkavalier Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Edelmann, Karajan

- Der Rosenkavalier Te Kanawa, Von Otter, Hendricks, Haitink

- Der Rosenkavalier Te Kanawa, Howells, Bonney, Solti DVD

- Ariadne auf Naxos Schwarzkopf, Seefried, Streich, Karajan

- Ariadne auf Naxos Price, Sumi Jo, Richter, Nagano

- Ariadne auf Naxos Jurinac, Grist, Hillebrecht, Bohm DVD

- Die Frau Ohne Schatten Behrens, Domingo, Varady, Solti

- Die Frau Ohne Schatten Seiffert, Lipovsek, DeVol, Solti DVD

- Arabella Della Casa, Gueden, London, Solti

- Arabella Te Kanawa, Grundheber, Fontana, Tate

- Arabella Te Kanawa, Brendel, McLaughlin, Thielemann DVD

- Arabella Fleming, Larsen, Kleiter, Welser-Most DVD

- Daphne Fleming, Youn, Larsson, Bychkov

- Daphne Anderson, Sacca, Williams, Reck DVD

- Capriccio Schwarzkopf, Wachter, Gedda, Sawallisch

- Capriccio Te Kanawa, Heilmann, Bar, Schirmer

- Capriccio Te Kanawa, Hagegard, Troyanos, Runnicles DVD

- Capriccio Fleming, Trost, Finlay, Schirmer DVD

- Strauss Heroines Fleming, Bonney, Graham, Eschenbach

- Four Last Songs and Opera Scenes Lisa Della Casa, Bohm

- Four Last Songs & 12 Orchestral Songs Schwarzkopf, Szell

- Four Last Songs & Orchestral Songs Te Kanawa, Davis

- Four Last Songs & Six Orrchestral Songs Norman, Masur

- Four Last Songs, Songs & Arias Fleming, Thielemann


You don't like Strauss now, do you? Damn!


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> You don't like Strauss now, do you? Damn!




I think it's inspiring, especially for me since I'm a big collector, to see people's CD collections. What this tells me is jhar26 is really into hearing different interpretations of a piece and they're always looking for new ways to appreciate a piece. Like for example, I own 8 cycles of Vaughan Williams' symphonies. Why? Because each conductor brings something new out in these pieces that I've never heard before. Like yesterday I ordered some Debussy and Ravel done by Paavo Jarvi who is a very unlikely Impressionist conductor, but who knows, he might bring something totally new out in these works.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> Anyway, I was listening to Strauss' "Macbeth" last night and this is a great piece as well. I'm getting read to listen to "Aus Italien," which is another great piece of music.


Macbeth? Strauss? Aus Italien?

what are you talking about?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*My collection...why not?*

STRAUSS RICHARD 5 PIANO PIECES, OP.3 GLENN GOULD, PIANO AUVOC DISQUE COMPACT 30/10/1999 
STRAUSS RICHARD ENOCH ARDEN ALFRED LORD, NARRATOR - GLENN GOULD, PIANO AUVOC DISQUE COMPACT 30/10/1999 
STRAUSS RICHARD PIANO SONATA IN B MINOR, OP.5 GLENN GOULD, PIANO AUVOC DISQUE COMPACT 30/10/1999 
STRAUSS RICHARD 12 SONGS ELISABETH SCHWARZKOPF LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 19/04/2009 
STRAUSS RICHARD BEIM SCHLAFENGEHEN LOIS MARSHALL, SOPRANO - GLENN GOULD, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 10/11/2006 
STRAUSS RICHARD FOUR LAST SONGS KARAJAN - GUNDULA JANOWITZ LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD FOUR LAST SONGS ELISABETH SCHWARZKOPF LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 19/04/2009 
STRAUSS RICHARD FOUR LAST SONGS ELISABETH SCHARZKOPF LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD MALVEN AND OTHER LIEDER JESSYE NORMAN LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 08/07/2009 
STRAUSS RICHARD MALVEN ET AUTRES CHANSONS JESSYE NORMAN, SOPRANO - GEOFFRET PARSONS, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 19/04/2009 
STRAUSS RICHARD OPHELIA LIEDEROP.67 ELISABETH SCHWARTZKOPF, SOPRANO - GLENN GOULD, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 30/10/1999 
STRAUSS RICHARD OPHELIA LIEDEROP.67 ROXOLANA ROSLAK, SOPRANO - GLENN GOULD, PIANO LIEDE DISQUE COMPACT 30/10/1999 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARABELLA KIRI TE KANAWA - DIR JEFFREY TATE OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARABELLA LISA DELLA CASA- SOLTI OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARABELLA BERNARD HAITKIN, COND. OPERA DVD 18/11/2007 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARABELLA (il manque d‚but) - OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARABELLA (il manque d‚but) KIRI TE-KANAWA OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARIADNE AUF NAXOS METROPOLITAN - JESSYE NORMAN OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARIADNE AUF NAXOS - OPERA RUBAN 7.5 BOBINE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARIADNE AUF NAXOS WIENER PHILHARMONIKER (COND. JAMES LEVINE) KATHLEEN BATTLE, ANNA TOMOWA-SINTOW,GARY LAKES) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 25/04/2002 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARIADNE AUF NAXOS - OPERA DVD 18/11/2010 
STRAUSS RICHARD ARIADNE AUF NAXOS 2004, PARIS OPERA DVD 22/12/2010 
STRAUSS RICHARD CAPRICCIO SAWALLISCH, CONDUCTOR - ELISABETH SCHWARZKOPF, FISCHER-DIESK AU, GEDDA OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 07/10/2006 
STRAUSS RICHARD CAPRICCIO SCHARZKOPF, DIESKAU, GEDDA (WOLFGANG SAWALLISCH) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 11/11/2006 
STRAUSS RICHARD CAPRICCIO SALZBURG 1990 TOMOVA, SINTOW, SCHONE OPERA DVD 11/11/2006 
STRAUSS RICHARD DAPHNE - OPERA RUBAN 7.5 BOBINE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DAPHNE HILDE GUDEN-FRITZ WUNDERLICH (WIENER PHIL, KARL BOHM) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DAPHNE BYCKKOV OPERA DVD 28/08/2006 
STRAUSS RICHARD DER ROSENKAVALIER - OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DER ROSENKAVALIER SHWARTZKOPF - KARAJAN OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DER ROSENKAVALIER ANNA TOMOWA - SINTOW- KARAJAN OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DER ROSENKAVALIER (extraits) E. SCHWARTZKOPF OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DIE FRAU OHNE SCHATTEN (LA FEMME SANS OMBRE) HANS HOPF; LEONIE RYSANEK- PHIL. VIENNE - KARL BOHM OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DIE FRAU OHNE SCHATTEN (LA FEMME SANS OMBRE) BEHRENS, DOMINGO, RUNKEL, VAN DAM (WIENER PHIL. DIR. SIR GEO RG SOLTI) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DIE FRAU OHNE SCHATTEN (LA FEMME SANS OMBRE) STUDER, MOSER, MARTON,LIPOVSEK, HALE, TERFEL (SALZBURG, SOLT I) OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DIE SCHWEIGSAME FRAU (LA FEMME SILENCIEUSE) THEO ADAM, ANNELIES BURMEISTER - OPERA DE DRESDEN (DIR. MARE K JANOWSKY) OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DIE SCHWEIGSAME FRAU (LA FEMME SILENCIEUSE) HILDE GUDEN, FRITZ WUNDELICH (WIENER PHIL, KARL BOHM) OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ELEKTRA INGE BORKH, JEAN MADEIRA DRESDEN OPERA - DIR. KARL BOHM OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ELEKTRA VIENNE OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ELEKTRA - OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS ACHETEE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ELEKTRA INGE BORKH, JEAN MADEIRA DRESDEN OPERA - DIR. KARL BOHM OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD ELEKTRA - OPERA DVD 18/11/2010 
STRAUSS RICHARD ELEKTRA BUENOS AIRES 1995 OPERA DVD 22/12/2010 
STRAUSS RICHARD FEURSNOT OP.50 ORCH MUNCHEN - DIR. HEINZ FRICKE OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD FRIEDENSTAG (PEACE DAY) CARNEGIE HALL OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 27/11/1999 
STRAUSS RICHARD GUNTRAM - OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD HELENE EGIPTIENNE BARBRA HENDRICS - ANTAL DORATI OPERA CASSETTE AUDIO-ENR EGIST.MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD HELENE EGIPTIENNE MUNICH 1990 - NIELSEN OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD HELENE EGIPTIENNE (DIE AGYPTISCHE HELENA) BARBRA HENDRICS, GWYNETH JONES - ANTAL DORATI OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD LE CHEVALIER DE LA ROSE SCHWARTZKOFP OPERA RUBAN 7.5 BOBINE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SALOM BIRGIT NILSSON; GERHARD STOLZE - VIENNE GEORG SOLTI, DIRECTE UR OPERA DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SALOM OPRA DE MONTRAL OPERA CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SALOM BIRGIT NILSSON; GERHARD STOLZE - VIENNE GEORG SOLTI, DIRECTE UR OPERA DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SALOME MALFITANO - TERFEL- SILJA (COVENT GARDEN, CHRISTOPH VON DONH ANYI) OPERA DVD 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD 13 CHANSONS ZOE HWANG, SOPRANO - JOZEF DE BEENHOUWER, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD A HERO'S LIFE (EIN HELDENLEBEN) KARAJAN - MICHEL SCHWALK, VIOLON SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD AINSI PARLA ZARATHUSTRE EUGENE ORMANDY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD BURLESQUE - SYMPH CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD BURLESQUE EN R MAJEUR POUR PIANO ET ORCHESTRE ORCH. VOLKSOPER DE VIENNE - DIR.:KURT LIST; EUGENE LIST, PI ANO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD CAPRICCIO - SYMPH CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD CONCERTO POUR HAUT BOIS ET PETIT ORCHESTRE KARAJAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD CONCERTO POUR HAUT BOIS ET PETIT ORCHESTRE CINCINNATI - MICHAEL GIELEN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD CONCERTO POUR VIOLON ET ORCHESTRE EN RE MINEUR OP.8 ORCH. VOLKSOPER DE VIENNE - DIR.:KURT LIST; CAROLL GLEN, VI OLON SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DEATH AND TRANSFIGURATION KARAJAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DEATH AND TRANSFIGURATION BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (HERBERT VON KARAJAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DIVERTIMENTO OP.86 TOKYO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 06/04/2001 
STRAUSS RICHARD DOM JUAN STOKOWSKY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DOM JUAN KARAJAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DON JUAN BUDAPEST - KEN-ISHIRO KOBAYASHI SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DON JUAN BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (HERBERT VON KARAJAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DON QUIXOTTE KARAJAN - PIERRE FOURNIER, CELLO - GIUSTO CAPPONE, ALTO SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD DUET CONCERTINO FOR CLARINET AND BASOON WITH STRING ORCH AND HARP BUDAPEST - KEN-ISHIRO KOBAYASHI SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD EINE ALPENSINFONIE, OP. 64 EUROPEAN COMMUNITY YOUTH ORCHESTRA, DIR. JAMES JUDD SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD EINE ALPENSINFONIE, OP. 64 BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (HERBERT VON KARAJAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD LA VIE D'UN HROS TORONTO SYMPHONIE - ANDREW DAVIS, DIR SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD LAS TRAVESURAS DE TILL STOKOWSKY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD LE BOUGEOIS GENTILHOMME OP.60 - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD LE BOURGEOIS GENTILHOMME AUSTRALIAN CHAMBER ORCHESTRA -CHRISTOPHER LYNDON GEE, CONDUC TOR SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD LES ESPIEGLERIES DE TILL OP.28 BUDAPEST - KEN-ISHIRO KOBAYASHI SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD LIEDERS (DONT MALVEN) JESSYE NORMAN, GEOFFREY PARSONS SYMPH CASSETTE AUDIO-ACH ETEE 13/05/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD METAMORPHOSE KARAJAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SALOM - DANSA DE LOS SIETE VELOS DE LA OPERA N.Y. D. MITROPOULOS SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SALOM - DANSA DE LOS SIETE VELOS DE LA OPERA EUGENE ORMANDY SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SERENADE FOR STRING ORCH OP.11 - SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SONATE POUR VIOLON ET PIANO DMITRI SITKOVETSKY, VIOLON - PAVEL GILILOV, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SONATE POUR VIOLON ET PIANO OP.38 BENJAMIN LOEB, PIANO - JUDY KANG, VIOLON SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 18/03/2002 
STRAUSS RICHARD STRING SEXTET MEDICI QUARTETT SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SYMPHONIE ALPINE KARAJAN SYMPH CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SYMPHONIE ALPINE KARAJAN SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SYMPHONIE DOMESTIQUE PHIL VIENNE - DIR. C. KRAUSS SYMPH DISQUE VINYLITE 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD SYMPHONIE DOMESTIQUE KARAJAN SYMPH CASSETTE VIDEO VHS MAISON 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD TANZSUITE TOKYO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 06/04/2001 
STRAUSS RICHARD THE LEGEND OF JOSEPH STAATKAPELLE DRESDEN (COND. GIUSEPPE SINOPOLI) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/08/2001 
STRAUSS RICHARD TILL EULENSPIEGEL BERLINER PHILARMONIKER (HERBERT VON KARAJAN) SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 28/03/1997 
STRAUSS RICHARD TILL EULENSPIEGELS KARAJAN SYMPH

Not bad, I suppose
LOL

Martin


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

After having performed his "Stimmungsbilder" and worked on his Piano Sonata, I've always been rather disappointed that Strauss stopped composing piano music so early in his career. Really lovely stuff, often Schumanesque, but with unexpected little harmonic shifts that make it his own. 

Luckily, he continued using the piano for his Lieder, which I think is somewhat unjustifiably ignored, lately. 

I'm a Strauss opera fan, more so than the symphonic poems (except for "Don Juan" and "Death and Transfiguration"), in fact "Der Rosenkavalier" just knocks my socks off. For me, it's got two of the really GREAT scenes in Opera--the Presentation of the Rose and the Third Act Trio and Duet. I'm also a huge fan of "Salome", "Elektra", "Ariadne auf Naxos", "Capriccio" and "Die Frau ohne Shatten." Haven't tried "Daphne" yet, but it's on my 'to do' list. 

Love the later works: the Oboe Concerto, 2nd Horn Concerto and especially the Four Last Songs. The latter may account for a huge collection of performances of this exqusite work--my favorite being an old DGG performance by Gundula Janowitz and Von Karajan. Her voice just floats. 

One of my favorite Strauss orchestral works is the "Burleske" for piano and orchestra--an early work that was reportedly going to be part of a projected piano concerto (if the other movements had been composed, it might have made "Burleske" the longest piano concerto ever written, LOL!) But it's pretty delightful, even if Strauss does carry the 'joke' on a little too long. It's pretty difficult to play--a lot of passages have to be 're-distributed' in the hands for optimum effect--but it's full of infectous tunes and some really virtuostic piano writing. Both Byron Janis and Martha Argerrich have pretty terrific versions out on CD. 

But yes, I like Strauss a lot. He always said "It's not how you start the melody, it's where you TAKE it." The man knew what he was talking about!

Tom


----------



## andrea (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm seriously undecided on Strauss. Tomorrow I'm attending a concert which will be part Strauss (Ein Heldenleben) and I'm viewing it as a way to get proper perspective on what is supposed to be amongst his best work. I'll give it a go but I'm not optimistic. I'm going for the other half of the concert which will be Rachmaninov.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't think Ein Heldenleben is really the most representative of his symphonic poems though.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

I love the second movement of Thus Spoke Zarathustra, sometimes I listen to it many times in a row - the strings are magnificent, and the Vienna Philharmonic with Solti sounds absolutely divine!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

brianwalker said:


> I love the second movement of Thus Spoke Zarathustra, sometimes I listen to it many times in a row - the strings are magnificent, and the Vienna Philharmonic with Solti sounds absolutely divine!


I love that movement so much as well.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Richard Strauss? ooh hell yes! I cant be bothered to list my recordings,I dont believe in pissing contests, but I did get into RS from the opera side first. When I first got into opera, I felt I had explored the usual composers enough for a while and was looking for something different. The nice lady in a record shop shut me in a listening booth ( Shows you how old I am!) with Elektra: Allein, weh ganz allein. It simply Took my breath away. It still does. He the Man!


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I love Ein Heldenleben, Tod und Verklärung, Don Juan and especially Eine Alpensinfonie, but I absolutely dislike Zarathustra, however only for philosophical/ideological reasons, not for musical ones.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

Bach remains God to me. At last count I had somewhere near 200 discs of his music. I would guess that the number now approaches 300. Beethoven and Mozart account for the next largest portion of my collection by a single composer... which makes logical sense if one considers (as I do) that these three composers represent something akin to the immortal triumvirate. After these 3 the composers who currently account for the largest number of discs in my collection are undoubtedly Handel, Schubert, Wagner, and Richard Strauss. Handel has grown greatly in my esteem over the years. There are so many brilliant operas, oratorios, and cantatas that have been only really "rediscovered" and given truly fabulous performances over the past few decades. With Schubert I have all the major works... symphonies, quartets, sonatas, etc... but really it is the lieder that accounts for the immense size of my collection. I must have 8 or 9 _Winterreise_ recordings alone. Wagner and Richard Strauss are the two most recent composers toward whom I have an obsession equal to that I have for Mozart and Bach. I currently have 5 entire Ring cycles and several versions of most of Wagner's later operas (Tristan, Parsifal, Lohengrin, etc...). Richard Strauss, remains IMO the greatest composer of the 20th century. When I first suggested this a couple of years back my collection of Strauss' music paled in comparison to that posted by Gaston (jhar26). Since that time the number of recordings of all the operas has increased greatly, and the recordings of the _Last Four Songs_ must now number 9 or 10. There are but a limited number of composers and a limited number of composition that I find myself wanting multiple performances of. Bach, Mozart, Strauss, and Wagner are probably the only composers by whom I have multiple recordings of the majority of their oeuvre. As such... I would surely need to admit that yes... I probably am addicted to Strauss.


----------

